# Hyper aware and feeling inferior



## ihtsham (Aug 8, 2017)

I've been feeling extremely conscious about my surroundings and my life in general. It has lead me to feeling extremely inferior to everyone and extremely scared. I feel so conscious about everything that I'm getting very anxious and depressed. These feelings have been in my head for a while but just as I thought things were going very well, I find myself to be in that void.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

It's normal in DP...I know it's hard, but it's normal and you have to push through, even though it's horribly hard. If you need to speak, or just support in general be sure to message me, I'm willing to help.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

im very hyper aware as well, i take fish oil, usually just 1000 mg or whatever a day and it seems to help me out


----------

